# Hilfe gesucht!



## Tucan (22. Okt 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich, Tucan, suche C-Programmierer für mein aktuelles Projekt. Es geht dabei um TOR und da TOR in C geschrieben ist, bräuchte ich noch einen C-Programmierer, der C besser versteht als ich!

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Danke schon mal im Voraus!
Zur Projektbeschreibung geht's hier in meinem Forenpost:Link


----------



## Joose (22. Okt 2014)

Bitte hier nicht nach Leuten für dein Projekt suchen!
Dafür gibt es eben den eigenen Bereich für Projekte und auch einen eigenen Bereich für "Jobs".


----------

